# babies!



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

2X GrCh City Lights Heartbreaker
and
City Lights Texy Garcia.

Picture perfect delivery! Mom and bambinos doing great! Yay!

one agouti buck, one agouti doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HOw adorable...congrats... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

they are so cute congrats :cake: 

i just wish mine would hurry up and kid


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooooo cute! How much do they weigh? I just love how tiny Pygmy babies are...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WAHOO You posted pictures 

Congrats on the kiddos :leap:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your babies!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven;t had Agouti kids born here in 2 years....seeing your ADORABLE babies fixed my "need"

CONGRATULATIONS!! :clap:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

So precious Congrats!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are so stinkin cute!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats, congrats all look great and momma did well!


----------

